# ipod lavé



## odile vivin (30 Janvier 2011)

voilà, j'ai fait une énorme bétise... j'ai oublié mon ipod dans une poche de pantalon et il est passé dans la machine à laver... pourra t-il encore fonctionner ?


----------



## tantoillane (30 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Pourquoi cette question ? Tu veux lancer des paris ?  Non, parce que moi à ta place j'aurais tout de suite arrêté la machine et fait sécher l'iPod. Pour répondre => très peu probable


----------



## Lefenmac (30 Janvier 2011)

odile vivin a dit:


> voilà, j'ai fait une énorme bétise... j'ai oublié mon ipod dans une poche de pantalon et il est passé dans la machine à laver... pourra t-il encore fonctionner ?




Bonjour aussi. 

A mon avis si tu fais un essai tu devrais avoir la réponse à moins que ta maman te réponde via ce site....


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2011)

odile vivin a dit:


> voilà, j'ai fait une énorme bétise... j'ai oublié mon ipod dans une poche de pantalon et il est passé dans la machine à laver... pourra t-il encore fonctionner ?



attend la fin du lavage


----------



## ET80 (30 Janvier 2011)

J'ai déjà fait laver un iPod nano, qui a refonctionner nickel après son lavage obligé . Peut être sa dépend de l'iPod, et du temps qu'il est passé dans la machine à laver (de sa protection dans les vêtements ect).


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Janvier 2011)

odile vivin a dit:


> voilà, j'ai fait une énorme bétise... j'ai oublié mon ipod dans une poche de pantalon et il est passé dans la machine à laver... pourra t-il encore fonctionner ?



Bonjour
Ne te décourages pas !!! L'iPod du fiston a fait un cycle complet en machine à laver, à la sortie il ne fonctionnait plus du tout, au bout de 1 mois lorsque tu le branchais sur le mac il commençait à avoir des "soubressauts", à ce moment-là je l'ai posé sur la fenêtre au soleil, la prise vers le haut et bien depuis ... Il fonctionne impeccable ! Sacrées machines, Apple
cordialement JPP


----------



## tantoillane (31 Janvier 2011)

Salut,

En effet, c'est peu probable, mais il ne faut pas perdre espoir : j'avais un NOKIA 3310, qui pendant une rando avait passé la journée dans le jus d'une bouteille de jus d'orange qui fuyait. Même après l'avoir bien séché il ne voulait plus rien savoir. Je l'ai fait passé dans un mélange de vinaigre+eau puis eau savonneuse, puis eau. Je l'ai fait sécher notamment en le démontant un maximum et ... il revit !!!  

Bon, et sinon, il remarche le tien ?


----------



## subsole (31 Janvier 2011)

Moi, c'est à l'essorage que je l'ai perdu. ^^
je sors.


----------



## Lefenmac (31 Janvier 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Moi, c'est à l'essorage que je l'ai perdu. ^^
> je sors.



Moi il a passé ce cap, mais c'est ensuite au repassage qu'il a fondu


----------



## c__jan (10 Mai 2011)

Mon Ipod touch vient de passé Dimanche a la machine dans mon pantalon. Je dois dire qu'Apple c'est du solide. 
En sortant le linge de la machine, l'ipod tombe en dehors de la poche.
J'ai essayé s'il allait toujours et oui. Le seul truc que j'ai, c'est des trace d'eau en dessous de l'écran


----------



## GrégoryiPhone (10 Mai 2011)

Quel est ton iPod ? 

Mon ancien nano ( 3G ) est passé deux fois à la machine et il fonctionne encore très bien.


----------



## c__jan (11 Mai 2011)

Ipod touch 4G j'ai juste des trace en dessous de l'écran mais il fonctionne très bien. Je sais écouter de la musique, faire des photos...


----------



## Black-Girly (19 Mai 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Moi il a passé ce cap, mais c'est ensuite au repassage qu'il a fondu



Vous êtes fous!


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Mai 2011)

Black-Girly a dit:


> Vous êtes fous!



Il y en a pas mal sur se site  :rateau: :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h30 ----------

Ce ce ce ce ce...


----------



## Black-Girly (19 Mai 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Moi il a passé ce cap, mais c'est ensuite au repassage qu'il a fondu





jp.pilet a dit:


> Il y en a pas mal sur se site  :rateau: :love:
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h30 ----------
> 
> Ce ce ce ce ce...



Je vois sa


----------

